# Makita LXT Reciprocating Saw - BJR182



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Toolman,
Agree completely. Never thought I would need a cordless sawzall but mine came in a kit when upgrading to Lithium Ion. Love mine, plenty of power when a cord is just too much hassle.
Good review.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a corded makita recip saw, this may be somthing to consider in the future!

Thanks for the review

Callum


----------



## Zeke (Feb 11, 2008)

I also use a corded Makita recip. I'll have to give this one a look.


----------

